# 20 yrs of marriage and slightly confused



## chocolatelvr

I have been married for almost 21 years and a stay-at-home mom for 19 years of two daughters. I have been a very supportive wife, my husband has been going to school on and off for 20 years, which I have been very supportive. His job (military) requires him to go away often, sometimes months at a time - 2 years ago, he went away for 8 months. Again, I have been supportive of his career. He likes to play music with his music equipment in our home (again, very supportive). He now wants to sign with a music company that will take up much of his time and also costs a couple thousand dollars. I don't know how supportive I am of this. He only has 2 classes left of school and I have been excited for this because he will be done and we will have more time to spend together. When he told me about the music deal, my heart dropped. I was hoping to get back to a "normal" life and try to reconnect. I told him my concerns, but he still wants to do this. I would be a horrible person if I dashed his dreams and told him "no way". I feel as though my feelings don't matter. I feel like I'm caught in the middle of his dreams and my feelings. I need some help and some good advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Am I being selfish - or, is he being selfish?


----------



## cb45

1st impressions say thus:

u need to either a) join up with him in his "dream" and see 
how u can participate with him in it.............or...........

u need to come up with one of yer own and seek his joining
up with u in carrying it out.

shalom.........yeladeem.


----------

